# Online availability of Agar Ager



## hvera (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello, I am Hernan. I live in Puerto Rico. As many of you, I have had two endoscopies and am being treated with Nexium. I take it two hours before bed. It seems to control my reflux better this way. However, sometimes I still have a little reflux at night. Does anyone know where I can buy Agar Agar through the Internet. I live outside the continental USA and haven't been able to buy it. Please help. Hernan


----------

